# Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?



## Menni (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Freunde der Fließgewässer, die gestrige Meldung im Fernsehen hat mir viel Freude  bereitet: Wasserkraftbetreiber sollen, lt. EU-Vorgabe, für die Nutzung  des Wassers zahlen. 
Die Empörung der Betreiber wurde gleich danach gesendet. WKA-Betreiber  an der zerstückelten Zschopau. Die zementieren jetzt lauthals die Lüge  vom sauberen Ökostrom und pochen auf Rücknahme der Verordnung.  Wasserkraftanlagen werden unrenntabel.
So schnell, so was Feines haben wir nicht im Traum erwartet. Prima! Prima! Prima! #6#6#6#6#6 
Das interessiert und freut nicht nur Angler, Radfahrer, Wanderer.  Eigentlich sollten alle Ihre Freude über die Vernunft zum Ausdruck bringen. Sonst besteht Gefahr, das die Profitgeier mit Ihrer  Geldmacht, Erfolg mit dem Geklage haben. Wer hat Erfahrung. Wie kann die  Anglerschaft am besten Ihre Meinung dazu einbringen? Gruß Menni mit großer Fliegenfischerfreude


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Also für Wasserkraft und EU und mit einer Stimme sprechen und Lachs und co. haben wir hier einige Spezis.

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Hast du dazu mal einen Link?
Ich kanns kaum glauben,nach Fukushima dachte ich: "Jetzt ist alles möglich" und geschredderte Fische und Vögel werden auch die Politik nicht mehr interessieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Menni (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Da gibt es eine Vorgeschichte, u.a. eine Treffen an der Zschopau mit Politikern, Anglern und WKA-Betreibern. Der kompetente Anwesende sollte sich bitte zu Wort melden. Möchte nichts Falsches verbreiten.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Menni schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Fließgewässer, die gestrige Meldung im Fernsehen hat mir viel Freude  bereitet: Wasserkraftbetreiber sollen, lt. EU-Vorgabe, für die Nutzung  des Wassers zahlen.
> Die Empörung der Betreiber wurde gleich danach gesendet. WKA-Betreiber  an der zerstückelten Zschopau. Die zementieren jetzt lauthals die Lüge  vom sauberen Ökostrom und pochen auf Rücknahme der Verordnung.  Wasserkraftanlagen werden unrenntabel.
> So schnell, so was Feines haben wir nicht im Traum erwartet. Prima! Prima! Prima! #6#6#6#6#6
> Das interessiert und freut nicht nur Angler, Radfahrer, Wanderer.  Eigentlich sollten alle Ihre Freude über die Vernunft zum Ausdruck bringen. Sonst besteht Gefahr, das die Profitgeier mit Ihrer  Geldmacht, Erfolg mit dem Geklage haben. Wer hat Erfahrung. Wie kann die  Anglerschaft am besten Ihre Meinung dazu einbringen? Gruß Menni mit großer Fliegenfischerfreude



Die meisten Kleinstwasserkraftwerke sind nur rentabel durch das eEG.
Gut so das die Betreiber zahlen müssen hoffentlich reichlich!


----------



## Lazarus (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Das ist mal eine Info, die Hoffnung macht!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Mir hat inzwischen netterweise ein Boardie den entsprechenden Link zum Thema geschickt und ich möchte ihn euch nicht vorenthalten:

http://www.l-iz.de/Politik/Sachsen/2012/12/Geplante-Wasserentnahmeabgabe-in-Sachsen-45236.html

Jürgen


----------



## Menni (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Sehr gut! Danke. Leider sind über 90% der Angler nicht mit dem Internet vertraut.


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Menni schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Fließgewässer, die gestrige Meldung im Fernsehen hat mir viel Freude  bereitet: Wasserkraftbetreiber sollen, lt. EU-Vorgabe, für die Nutzung  des Wassers zahlen.
> Die Empörung der Betreiber wurde gleich danach gesendet. WKA-Betreiber  an der zerstückelten Zschopau. Die zementieren jetzt lauthals die Lüge  vom sauberen Ökostrom und pochen auf Rücknahme der Verordnung.  Wasserkraftanlagen werden unrenntabel.
> So schnell, so was Feines haben wir nicht im Traum erwartet. Prima! Prima! Prima! #6#6#6#6#6
> Das interessiert und freut nicht nur Angler, Radfahrer, Wanderer.  Eigentlich sollten alle Ihre Freude über die Vernunft zum Ausdruck bringen. Sonst besteht Gefahr, das die Profitgeier mit Ihrer  Geldmacht, Erfolg mit dem Geklage haben. Wer hat Erfahrung. Wie kann die  Anglerschaft am besten Ihre Meinung dazu einbringen? Gruß Menni mit großer Fliegenfischerfreude



deine freude würde ich gerne teilen,allein...
aber erstmal zur richtigstellung: "sauberer ökostrom" benennt regenerative energie und solche, die ohne (giftigen) abfall produziert wird.
die verheerungen in der tierwelt, die wasser-, windkraftwerke anrichten, die stehen erstmal auf einem anderen blatt und ließen sich mit (kostenintensiveren) geeigneten maßnahmen annähernd gegen null führen.
und so wird es der gesetzgeber auch richten: effiziente fischstege, effizienter vogelschutz. 
also, warum freue ich mich nicht?
weil ich "von gestern" bin und so lange politik-erfahrung in deutschland habe.
was könnte/wird kommen?
die kleinen werden verpflichtet und steigen ob der kosten aus - die großen erhalten ausnahmegenehmigungen bzw. zusätzliche subventionen und werden so immer größer. freut sich der aktionär, freut sich der "arbeitsplatzerhaltende" politiker und wir schauen außerhalb der staustufenverbotszone weiterhin wehmütig den fischstücken hinterher.
in deutschland bewegt sich nix außer dem magen, der sich ständig umdreht.

und zuhause bezahlen wir dafür dann etwas mehr für strom, der aus wasserkraft kommt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Das ist doch mal was! Super #6


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Kann Jose nur beipflichten. Da gibt es bei uns in Bayern eher neuer Kleinwasserkraftanlagen ohne die neuen Turbinen, als eine Abgabe wegen sowas.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Jose schrieb:


> also, warum freue ich mich nicht?
> weil ich "von gestern" bin und so lange politik-erfahrung in deutschland habe.
> was könnte/wird kommen?


 
Auch früher war es verboten die Fischwanderungen zu verbauen.
Viele ganz alte Anlagen haben recht gute Aufstiege gehabt.
Meist werden oder wurden einfach Entschädigungen gezahlt.

*Fische sind aber ja frei,*
da sehe ich das Problem.

Der Fischer bekommt den Verlust oft bezahlt, auch manch ein Bewirtschafter erhält seit Jahrzehnten Gelder für Besatz, als Ausgleich.
(einfach um Ihn ruhig zu stellen, oder zu bestechen)
Klar geht es da immer nur um die Zielfische und nicht um alle Arten.
So aber ist es sicher billiger, selbst tonnenweise Fisch zu besetzen als wirklich große Summen in Fisch Auf und Abstieg zu stecken.

Auch heute sind es doch lediglich Ausnahmeregelungen wenn der Fischwechsel verhindert wird.

Wo kein Kläger ist , ist eben auch kein Richter.
Dumm nur, das es nun kaum noch Fischer gibt, die entschädigt werden müssen.
Ohne Wanderfische eben keine Fischer die Entschädigungen erhalten oder gar den möglichen Fischwechsel erzwingen.

Ich denke das sich da auch nicht viel ändern wird.
Ich denke Deutschland wird es aussitzen.


----------



## Smanhu (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



gründler schrieb:


> Also für Wasserkraft und EU und mit einer Stimme sprechen und Lachs und co. haben wir hier einige Spezis.
> 
> |wavey:




:m:q 
Da werden wir auch bald den grünen QR-Code als Profilbild in dem Trööt sehen ...

Ansonsten ist das mal ne gute Nachricht!!...Ob da wohl auch unsere BV mitgemischt haben ....*g

So long


----------



## Bodensee89 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

die einen wollen keine windparks, die nächsten keine pumpspeicherwerke,keine überlandleitungen, keine wasserkraftwerk und auch keine atomkraftwerke. 


wo meint ihr soll der strom denn herkommen wenn keiner die entsprechende infrastruktur vor der haustüre haben will ? 


typisch deutsch.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Ich sehe hier keinen Grund zum Jubeln.

Damit wird überhaupt nix verhindert und auch die Betreiber zahlen unterm Strich nix.
Die höheren Kosten werden auf den Verbraucher umgelegt und fertig.

Es wird also nix verhindert, nur verteuert.

Verhindern heißt verbieten, alles andere ist Quark.

Und dann können wir uns darüber unterhalten woher eine immer größer werdende Menschheit ihren Energiebedarf deckt.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> die einen wollen keine windparks, die nächsten keine pumpspeicherwerke,keine überlandleitungen, keine wasserkraftwerk und auch keine atomkraftwerke.
> 
> 
> wo meint ihr soll der strom denn herkommen wenn keiner die entsprechende infrastruktur vor der haustüre haben will ?
> ...



Unterlandleitungen  ;9

Ist natürlich alles Problematisch.

Aber in einem land ohne Flüsse, ohne lebende Flüsse, ohne Wälder etc. willst Du doch auch nicht leben.
oder?

@Ralle

Ein Problem in Deutschland. Alle Kosten/ Lasten werden auf den Bürger abgewälzt.

Aber eins kann man sagen.

Tierschutz macht so keinen Sinn.

Man kann nicht Wasserkradtwerke fördern, Fische darin und danach verrecken lassen und den Angler wegen C&R etc. vor dem Richter ziehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man kann nicht Wasserkradtwerke fördern, Fische darin und danach verrecken lassen und den Angler wegen C&R etc. vor dem Richter ziehen.




Richtig.

Es ist aber auch ein Unding, dass man sich solche Dinge erkaufen kann. Das Wasser zu bezahlen ist totaler Quark und führt zu nix.

Wenn, dann strenge Bauvorschriften, so dass die Gewässer so wenig wie möglich belastet und durchgängig bleiben.

Das kostet auch, das zahlt auch der Bürger, aber es bewirkt wenigstens was. 

Eine Wassernutzungsgebühr ist völliger Humbug.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Es ist aber auch ein Unding, dass man sich solche Dinge erkaufen kann. Das Wasser zu bezahlen ist totaler Quark und führt zu nix.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber es gibt nun mal Gesetze von der Bundesregierung und da kann man wohl als Bundesland nur mit solchen Aktionen drauf reagieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Unterlandleitungen ;9


 
Das Wort Unterlandleitung fällt immer schnell wenn es um den Netzausbau geht. Aber hat sich jemand mal damit beschäftigt, wie so eine Unterlandleitung für Hochspannungsübertragung verlegt wird?

Dazu werden 30 m breite Schneisen in die Landschaft geschlagen und massive Kiesbetten angelegt. Oberhalb dieser Leitungen wächst nichts mehr, ja darf nichts wachsen.

Unterlandleitungen haben genau so einen Einfluss auf die Umwelt wie Überlandleitungen, meiner Meinung nach sogar einen erheblich größeren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Wort Unterlandleitung fällt immer schnell wenn es um den Netzausbau geht. Aber hat sich jemand mal damit beschäftigt, wie so eine Unterlandleitung für Hochspannungsübertragung verlegt wird?
> 
> Dazu werden 30 m breite Schneisen in die Landschaft geschlagen und massive Kiesbetten angelegt. Oberhalb dieser Leitungen wächst nichts mehr, ja darf nichts wachsen.
> 
> Unterlandleitungen haben genau so einen Einfluss auf die Umwelt wie Überlandleitungen, meiner Meinung nach sogar einen erheblich größeren.



Ich weiß nicht, ob das so ist. Ich kenne das nur von Gasleitungen. Wenn das für Strom auch so wäre, ist das doch prima.

Solche Schneisen sind meist sehr mager und werden von Bewuchs freigehalten. Das sind sehr gute Lebensräume für seltene und hochspezialisierte Arten. 

Das wäre kein Nachteil, im Gegenteil.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Auch wenn es der ein oder andere hier nicht hören möchte, die Wasserkraft zerstört unsere Gewässer durch Querverbauung, die nach der WRRL zurückgebaut werden soll.
Gerade die Kleinstwasserkraftwerke die derzeit geplant werden, in der NRW Ems gab es allein 5 Anträge, lohnen sich nur durch die Förderung aus dem Bundesdeutschen eEG. 
Muss man für die Wassernutzung zahlen lohnt es nicht der Investor macht was anderes mit seinem Geld. Gut so!!
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/wasserkraft.php
Leider sind die Gesetze so wie sie derzeit sind und das BMU veröffentlicht so ein Käse:
http://www.erneuerbare-energien.de/erneuerbare_energien/wasser/kurzinfo/doc/4644.php

Wieder ein Grund für einen starken einheitlichen Verband, der uns Angler vor solchen Auswüchsen schützt. 
Sachsen ist mit Wassernutzungsgebühr auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man kann nicht Wasserkradtwerke fördern, Fische darin und danach verrecken lassen und den Angler wegen C&R etc. vor dem Richter ziehen.


 
Was meinst Du, was hier alles verreckt:
http://www.fotos-aus-der-luft.de/luftbild/26045-5/Tagebau_Welzow-Sued_03

Und wie sich diese Leute fühlen:
http://www.zukunft-statt-braunkohle.de/documents/BraunkohlentagebauundUmsiedlung.pdf

Mein Geburtsort ist nur durch Zufall nicht weggebaggert worden. 

Da kommt ein Bagger und plötzlich ist das, womit man Jahrzehnte Erinnerungen verbindet einfach weg. Wälder, Wiesen, Seen, einfach alles.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, was hier alles verreckt:
> http://www.fotos-aus-der-luft.de/luftbild/26045-5/Tagebau_Welzow-Sued_03
> 
> Und wie sich diese Leute fühlen:
> ...



Sollen wir jetzt über Braunkohletagebau diskutieren?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sollen wir jetzt über Braunkohletagebau diskutieren?


 
Wir diskutieren über Wasserkraftwerke, weil diese Lebensraum für die Fische zerstören.

Gegenüber der Lebensraum-Zerstörung, die ein Tagebau anrichtet, ist das Kindergeburtstag.

Die durch Wasserkraftwerke verursachten Probleme sind durch die Setzung von Rahmenbedingungen (Fischtreppen, keine Komplettverbauung etc.) beherrschbar. Wenn Anbieter nicht willens sind, diese zu erfüllen, ihr Pech.

Ein Verbot des Ausbaus von Wasserkraftanlagen hat schon allein aufgrund der EE-Richtlinien der EU (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richtlinie_2009/28/EG_(Erneuerbare-Energien-Richtlinie) null Chance auf Erfolg. Da kommt aus Brüssel sehr schnell eine Ansage.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Hallo Naturliebhaber, ich kann deine Wut verstehen.
Und wir haben x Möglichkeiten Energie intelligent zu erzeugen ohne die Natur zu zerstören. 
Leider ist die Lobbyarbeit mancher so stark (und wir so schwach) dass es zu Stilblüten kommt.

Zum Beispiel KWK in Neubauten, bzw bei Sanierungen die von den Energiversorgern angesteuert werden können, wenn Energie benötigt wird.
Der Versorger kann die Anlage einschalten und im Keller des EFH die Energie produzieren die benötigt wird um die Lücken aus Solar und Wind zu stopfen.
Das ist der Ansatz und nicht das Wattenmeer mit Windkraft vollzupflastern

Aber das ist wohl für viele zu hoch hier. 

Außerdem kann man die Frage stellen warum in neu gebauten Siedlungen jeder überhaupt noch eine eigene heizung braucht, bei dem geringen Energiebedarf könnte man ohne Probleme ein Nahwärmenetz realisieren. Das heißt eine Heizung für viele Haushalte.
Es gibt viele gute Ideen - leider sind aber die großen Energieversorger an solchen Lösungen nicht interessiert.


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das ist wohl für viele zu hoch hier...



ich finde, das ist ein ziemlich niedriger gedanke hier


----------



## Menni (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Ihr schweift mächtig an der Problematik vorbei. 
Wahrscheinlich weil Ihr noch nie vor Ort.  Den kleinen Flüssen im Erzgebirge ist kein Öko-Stom abzuringen ohne gravierende Schäden für Fisch und Umwelt anzurichten. Nur das scheert die Typen, meist eingeflogen aus den westlichen Deutschland, absolut nicht. Die machen doch nichts wegen Ihrem grünen Gewissen oder gar Haimatempfinden. Außer Profit sehen die absolut nichts. Die Meinung: "_Verheeungen in der Tierwelt, die Wasserkraftwerke anrichten - ließen sich mit geeigneten Maßnahmen gegen Null führen"_ gehört ins Buch der Gebr. Grimm. So was (ich bremse mich mächtig) hier als Fakt rein zu hauen, geht gar nicht. 
Dank den örtlichen Angelfreunden, welche die Schwallbetriebe undTrockenlegungen dokumentiert und zur rechten Zeit den Entscheidungsträgern präsentiert haben. Prima Schachzug die Wassernutzungsgebühr. Hoffendlich bleibt es dabei. Ich lade Euch dann zum Sektfrühstück nach Zschopau ein. Erinnert mich. 


Jose schrieb:


> deine freude würde ich gerne teilen,allein...
> aber erstmal zur richtigstellung: "sauberer ökostrom" benennt regenerative energie und solche, die ohne (giftigen) abfall produziert wird.
> die verheerungen in der tierwelt, die wasser-, windkraftwerke anrichten, die stehen erstmal auf einem anderen blatt und ließen sich mit (kostenintensiveren) geeigneten maßnahmen annähernd gegen null führen.
> und so wird es der gesetzgeber auch richten: effiziente fischstege, effizienter vogelschutz.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich finde, das ist ein ziemlich niedriger gedanke hier




Und dabei beschwert dieser sich dauernd über den Ton hierl.  #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Menni schrieb:


> Die Meinung: "_Verheeungen in der Tierwelt, die Wasserkraftwerke anrichten - ließen sich mit geeigneten Maßnahmen gegen Null führen"_ gehört ins Buch der Gebr. Grimm. So was (ich bremse mich mächtig) hier als Fakt rein zu hauen, geht gar nicht.



Dann lese mal alte Unterlagen zu den von Dir aufgeführten kleinen Flüssen durch und Du wirst sehen, wie viele Mühlen es da früher mal gab. Vereinfacht gesagt: Statt Mühlstein ein Generator angeschlossen und schon geht's los mit der Stromproduktion. Nix Schwellbetrieb, nix Querverbauung.

Kannst Dir solche Anlagen zur Stromerzeugung übrigens vor Ort in Bad Muskau, Pechern, Werdeck anschauen (schöne Grüße aus Weißwasser. Bin auch gerade in der Oberlausitz).

Nachteil: Diese Anlagen liefern nur einen Teil des Stromes, das Anlagen im Schwellbetrieb mit kompletter Querverbauung liefern. Und da muss man den potentiellen Betreibern halt die Harke zeigen. Und wenn dann niemand mehr diese Anlagen betreiben will: So what? Dann eben nicht. Umweltverträglich oder gar nicht.

Fazit: Wasserkraft und Naturverträglichkeit passen wunderbar zusammen, nur nicht gepaart mit Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## Menni (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Die in Bad Muskau hab ich vor etlichen Jahren gesehen. Die war für Fische unüberwindbar. Vor 30 Jahren war ich oft an der Spree unterhalb Klix, wie das Nest hieß fällt mir jetzt nicht ein. Da ist nach 89 ein WKW rekonstruiert und seit dem in Betrieb. Hab den Ort zur Kindheitserinnerung mal besucht. Da kommen mir die Tränen! Volle Kraft im Turbinengraben. Daneben stinkendes Spreerinnsal. Die wenige Wassserenergie ist mit der Zerstörung nicht zu rechtfertigen. Das passt nicht. Da gibt es Besseres.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Menni schrieb:


> Prima Schachzug die Wassernutzungsgebühr. Hoffendlich bleibt es dabei.



Dann kannst Du uns auch sicher stichhaltig erklären, was mit einer Wassernutzungsgebühr verhindert wird, gelle ?

Ich sehe das so, dass die Energie dadurch lediglich für die Verbraucher teurer wird. Verhindert wird damit doch kein einziges WKW. 

Darum nochmal:

Richtig wäre, die bestehenden WKW per Gesetz so umbauen zu lassen, dass die Gewässer durchgängig bleiben und dies für zukünftige Bauvorhaben ebenfalls festzulegen. 

Was da mit der Wassernutzungsgebühr verabschiedet wird, ist nur die monetäre Absolution, weiter jeden Schei$dreck in die Natur zu bauen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du uns auch sicher stichhaltig erklären, was mit einer Wassernutzungsgebühr verhindert wird, gelle ?
> 
> Ich sehe das so, dass die Energie dadurch lediglich für die Verbraucher teurer wird. Verhindert wird damit doch kein einziges WKW.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralle, 
leider hast du etwas nicht verstanden: 
Eine Investition die kein Geld bringt ist keine Investition sondern Liebhaberei. Kein Energieunternehmen oder privater Investor hält sich nicht mit Liebhaberein auf. 
Dann gibt der private Investor das Geld lieber für einen Porsche und einen Urlaub in St. Tropez mit der 20 jährigen Sekretärin aus anstatt ein hässliches WKW zu bauen was kein Geld bringt und nicht sexi ist.
Deswegen ist es richtig was Sachsen macht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Ich denke, Menni ist alt genug, um selber zu antworten. Und sicher kann er auch ein Stückchen weiter denken, vielleicht sogar weiter rechnen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Menni ist alt genug, um selber zu antworten. Und sicher kann er auch ein Stückchen weiter denken, vielleicht sogar weiter rechnen.



Oh ich wusste nicht, dass es sich hier um eine private AB Diskussion handelt #q


----------



## LOCHI (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Oh ich wusste nicht, dass es sich hier um eine private AB Diskussion handelt #q



Deine Sorgen möcht ich hamm!
Wunderst du dich echt über die Reaktion auf den von dir verzapften müll?#c


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Ach ja verzapfter Müll, wenn ich mit Argumenten komme - die ich schon reichlich gebracht habe - sind diese nicht recht, versuche ich gegen die Ignoranz mit Ironie anzukämpfen ist es auch nicht recht.
Da kommt mir jemand mit dem Umbau von bestehenden WKW wenn es darum geht jetzt neue zu verhindern, die über das eEG gefördert werden und der WRRL widersprechen. 
Dann kommt nur Gebrabbel das die höheren Stromkosten die ein nicht errichtetes WKW erzeugen, wegen der Wassernutzungsgebühr, auf den Verbraucher umgelegt werden.

Ist klar ich verzapfe Müll - und was ist das dann bitte?


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> leider hast du etwas nicht verstanden:
> Eine Investition die kein Geld bringt ist keine Investition sondern Liebhaberei. Kein Energieunternehmen oder privater Investor hält sich nicht mit Liebhaberein auf.
> Dann gibt der private Investor das Geld lieber für einen Porsche und einen Urlaub in St. Tropez mit der 20 jährigen Sekretärin aus anstatt ein hässliches WKW zu bauen was kein Geld bringt und nicht sexi ist.
> Deswegen ist es richtig was Sachsen macht.



so langsam erregst du mein interesse.

sprachliche lerne ich gerne hinzu, besonders faszinieren mich doppelte verneinungen (_"Kein ... hält sich nicht mit ... auf."_), da weiß schreiber manchmal gar nicht, wo er landet.
faszinierend eben.
dein gesellschaftlicher ansatz ist auch von besonderem charme: sachsen sorgt also dafür, dass die investoren mit den 20jährigen in st. tropez chillen.
geil, eyh!

ein echter JWaT


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Danke für die Verbesserung.
Sprachlich scheinst du fit zu sein, warum verstehst du nicht was da steht?


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Danke für die Verbesserung.
> Sprachlich scheinst du fit zu sein, warum verstehst du nicht was da steht?



weil es wirres zeug ist.
(aber ich habe verständnis für private probleme)


----------



## LOCHI (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Sprachlich scheinst du fit zu sein, warum verstehst du nicht was da steht?



Weil es sinnlos ist!



> Hallo Ralle,
> leider hast du etwas nicht verstanden:
> Eine Investition die kein Geld bringt ist keine Investition sondern  Liebhaberei. Kein Energieunternehmen oder privater Investor hält sich  nicht mit Liebhaberein auf.
> Dann gibt der private Investor das Geld lieber für einen Porsche und  einen Urlaub in St. Tropez mit der 20 jährigen Sekretärin aus anstatt  ein hässliches WKW zu bauen was kein Geld bringt und nicht sexi ist.
> Deswegen ist es richtig was Sachsen macht. 	  	*Heute* 23:06



haste dir den Quatsch nochmal durchgelesen?


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Verstehe nicht warum du mich bekämpfst, obwohl ich gegen den Wahnsinn kämpfe der durch unser tolles eEG auf uns zukommt.
Leider merkt keiner was hier abläuft, es werden Steuergelder vom Bund ausgegeben für WKW und eine Ecke weiter zahlt die EU im Rahmen der WRRL für die Renaturierung der Fließgewässer. 
Ganz zu schweigen das die WKW für 55 % der Verluste beim europäischen Aal verantwortlich ist.
Vereine, wie der in dem ich Mitglied bin und viele andere Anlieger der Ems geben Jahr für Jahr eine Menge Geld für den Bestandsbesatz in der Ems aus.

Sorry wenn ich dann so einen Kram lese, von wegen WKW umbauen oder das Wassernutzungsgeld (für die derzeit noch nicht errichteten Anlagen) wird alles auf den Strompreis umgerechnet bekomme ich einen Hals.

Selbstverständlich müssen die bisherigen Anlagen umgebaut werden und Querverbaue entfernt werden. 

Aber auf jeden Fall sind neue WKW zu verhindern! 
Diesen ökologischen Schwachsinn kann man am besten ökonomisch stoppen. 
Genau da macht Sachsen den richtigen Schritt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Jose schrieb:


> weil es wirres zeug ist.
> (aber ich habe verständnis für private probleme)



Ist doch klar, was er meint: Je höher die Latte wegen Auflagen für WKW gelegt wird, desto weniger Interessenten für deren Betrieb wird es geben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall sind neue WKW zu verhindern!
> Diesen ökologischen Schwachsinn kann man am besten ökonomisch stoppen.
> Genau da macht Sachsen den richtigen Schritt.



Strom kommt nur leider nicht aus der Steckdose, sondern aus dem Kraftwerk. Also nicht sagen, wie er nicht erzeugt werden soll, sondern wie Deutschland zukünftig seinen Strombedarf decken will.

Du wirst sehen: Da gibt es nix ohne Nebenwirkungen. Stromerzeugung ist ein ziemlich dreckiges Geschäft.

Wasserkraft ist da ein ganz wichtiger Baustein, um die Sache etwas umweltverträglicher zu machen, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Jose schrieb:


> so langsam erregst du mein interesse.
> 
> sprachliche lerne ich gerne hinzu, besonders faszinieren mich doppelte verneinungen (_"Kein ... hält sich nicht mit ... auf."_), da weiß schreiber manchmal gar nicht, wo er landet.
> faszinierend eben.
> ...



vorallem unterstellt er damit, dass die Wasserkraftwerkeigner kleine Schmutzfinke sind und mit der Sekräterin ins Bettl hüpfen.
Eine frechheit und Unterstellung.

Der Ton, der Ton.

Sorry fürs off Topic.

Ich wollte ja eigentlich ignorieren.:g


----------



## Menni (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Menni ist alt genug, um selber zu antworten. Und sicher kann er auch ein Stückchen weiter denken, vielleicht sogar weiter rechnen.


Kann ich natürlich, doch hab ich nicht viel Lust mich verbal zu kloppen und recht zu fertigen. Auf viele der Querschläge von Ralle und Gleichgelagerten möchte ich gern verzichten. Da ist wenig zur Sache zu finden. Auch die Meinungen von Kohleabbaggerung usw. gehört das nicht hier hin.
Der Antwort von Jürgen, kann ich mich inhaltlich voll anschließen. Absurder Quatsch, von Abwälzung der Kosten und nichts ändert sich. Jürgen hat`s bereits richtig dargestellt.
Klar, in jeder Fischsuppe ist ein Gräte.
Es ging mir im Themenstart, neben meiner Freude die raus wollte,  um ein Gegengewicht zum jetzt erwarteten Rundumschlag der WKA-Betreiber. Die sehen sich doch als arme Geprellte. Ihre Verdummungungsaktion startete schon im Anschluß der Meldung von der Wassergeldabgabe. Da müsste was in die Medien. In der letzten "Fischer & Angler in Sachsen" 
befindet sich ein Beitrag von Mike Uhlemann/ Referat Natur- und Umweltschutz im LVSAe.V. Zieht Euch das mal rein.  
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=mike%20uhlemann%20wasserkraftausbau&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.muldenfischer.de%2FDocumente%2FWasserkraft.pdf&ei=vPzCUMuYHcXcsgal6IHwBA&usg=AFQjCNFHDCBW_MHFcA0qi5ykGf_lYiRY0A


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Menni schrieb:


> Kann ich natürlich, doch hab ich nicht viel Lust mich verbal zu kloppen und recht zu fertigen. Auf viele der Querschläge von Ralle und Gleichgelagerten möchte ich gern verzichten. Da ist wenig zur Sache zu finden. Auch die Meinungen von Kohleabbaggerung usw. gehört das nicht hier hin.
> Der Antwort von Jürgen, kann ich mich inhaltlich voll anschließen. Absurder Quatsch, von Abwälzung der Kosten und nichts ändert sich. Jürgen hat`s bereits richtig dargestellt.
> Klar, in jeder Fischsuppe ist ein Gräte.
> Es ging mir im Themenstart, neben meiner Freude die raus wollte,  um ein Gegengewicht zum jetzt erwarteten Rundumschlag der WKA-Betreiber. Die sehen sich doch als arme Geprellte. Ihre Verdummungungsaktion startete schon im Anschluß der Meldung von der Wassergeldabgabe. Da müsste was in die Medien. In der letzten "Fischer & Angler in Sachsen"
> ...



Danke Menni,

ich kann durchaus zugeben, wenn ich Unrecht habe.

Unter "Wasserabgabe" habe ich verstanden, dass der Betreiber einer Anlage für das entnommene Wasser eine Gebühr entrichtet.

Hier ist mit Abgabe aber gemeint, dass der Betreiber sicherstellen muss, dass immer eine gewisse Menge Wasser nicht in die Turbinen geleitet wird, sondern im Flußlauf verbleibt.

Das ist eine Maßnahme, die ich für richtig und geeignet halte.

Sorry für die Fehlinterpretation.


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

nur weil WKAs rücksichtslos (noch) profitorientiert betrieben werden diese in bausch&bogen zu verteufeln ist wenig hilfreich und fordert widerspruch.
WKAs durch "schützende" abgabenlasten zu verunmöglichen ist effektiv, lässt aber viele andere dringende probleme außen vor.
und das kann es nicht sein - deklassiert das sächsische vorgehen in meinen augen als populismus zum zwecke der kassenfüllung.
und es wird ausnahmen und subventionen geben. kennen wir ja von der "energiewende".

st.florian lässt grüßen.


nachtrag, weil ralle24 wieder mal eine nasenlänge schneller war:



Menni schrieb:


> ...Wasserkraftbetreiber  sollen, lt. EU-Vorgabe, für die Nutzung  des Wassers zahlen...



danach interpretiere ich "wasserabgabe" immer noch als geldmacherei. 
wenn nach ralle "_mit Abgabe aber gemeint (ist), dass der Betreiber sicherstellen muss,  dass immer eine gewisse Menge Wasser nicht in die Turbinen geleitet  wird, sondern im Flußlauf verbleibt."_

dann wäre das ja genau das, was ich anfänglich mokiert habe:



Jose schrieb:


> ...die verheerungen in der tierwelt, die wasser-, windkraftwerke anrichten,  die stehen erstmal auf einem anderen blatt und ließen sich mit  (kostenintensiveren) geeigneten maßnahmen annähernd gegen null führen...




frage ich mich jetzt, worüber und weshalb streiten wir eigentlich?


----------



## Menni (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Ups! Bist scheinbar doch nicht, wie gedacht. Danke!


----------



## Menni (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Jose schrieb:


> nur weil WKAs rücksichtslos (noch) profitorientiert betrieben werden diese in bausch&bogen zu verteufeln ist wenig hilfreich und fordert widerspruch.
> WKAs durch "schützende" abgabenlasten zu verunmöglichen ist effektiv, lässt aber viele andere dringende probleme außen vor.
> und das kann es nicht sein - deklassiert das sächsische vorgehen in meinen augen als populismus zum zwecke der kassenfüllung.
> und es wird ausnahmen und subventionen geben. kennen wir ja von der "energiewende".
> ...


Ist doch schnuppe. Nach jahrelangen Versuchen den Scheiß der WKA zu stoppen, heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*



Menni schrieb:


> Ist doch schnuppe. Nach jahrelangen Versuchen den Scheiß der WKA zu stoppen, heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.




#hlass mich wenigstens ausschreiben, bevor du mich zitierst#h

lies nochmal 			#*47*


----------



## Menni (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aus für Wasserkraftanlagen?*

Ja Jose, es wird die sächsische Kasse gefüllt. Das ist zweifellos nicht i.O.  Ist mir aber wie schon gesagt: Schnuppe.
So bewegt sich etwas, was noch zur kurzem undenkbar. 
Moralischen allen, also auch der Wassermafia, gerecht zu werden ist kein Ziel. Die scheert sich auch nur um Profit. Wobei Profil/Gewinn nicht verwerflich ist, wenn die Mittel legitim. Mach ich täglich.


----------

